# The great Culinary Couple Smackdown!



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

One night I was coming back from a customer's house and I could not believe how much everyone at the dinner were fans of "Iron Chef"

SO, I have come up with a new product for this year* "The Great Culinary Couple Smackdown"*

The customer will invite a few couples to challenge each other in a Iron Chef style competition in their kitchen...
Proir to the evening, I will contact each couple to moderate each dishes.

On "D" day, I will help each couple create their dish for everyone to taste. Obviously I will have a fair bit of influence on each dishes, so this will be Iron Chef, meet cooking class, meet dinner party...
I am the ultimate judge at the end, proclaiming a winning couple and giving them bragging rigths for many months to come...

With my company, I have to keep things fresh to saty ahead of my competition...

Any thoughts??


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

I have become a reluctant watcher of both Iron Chef and Iron Chef America and have come to enjoy it as though it were a sporting event, finding myself talking (sometimes yelling) at the television. I think you have a fresh idea that your clients will have fun with. You have to inovative. I'm not sure just exactly what culinary direction you have taken, but it sounds fun. I myself am a personal chef and this sounds like an idea I would entertain if a client of mine wanted to do something like this.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

What a great idea!! It's a perfect esp. during the slow times. It's so hot here iin the summer that I find I have very few events during july and August. It will be interesting to hear how it goes.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

In the UK and AU it's called "Ready, Steady, Cook". It can be quite fun, but depends greatly on the personality of host and chefs. I think the attraction of *Laprise's* idea is that it uses more skill. In the UK there is/was a show called (I think) "Masterchef" which is actually a serious competition with three very good homecooks competing in each episode towards a grand final. Totally humourless and a touch precious. *Laprise's* idea sounds like a lot of fun (if the competitors don't sulk and take knives to each other )


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Ready Steady Cook...I LOVED that when we were living in Australia.

Bad food in Oz, great fun....

April


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for your input, I appreciate!:bounce:


----------

